# Aurora Knights repop?



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

What are the chances for reissues of the Aurora Knight models? They were popular back in the day. They were in almost constant production from the late fiftys till they closed the doors. Even after the doors were closed I heard, somewhere in Europe. Are the molds missing? Lost in Europe? Maybe with Revell Germany? Seems like a good choice, no license hassels.Maybe Blackbeard and the gladiators would be good choices if the molds could be located....Otto


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

At this point the chances of seeing ANY figure kit in the near future are slim I'm sorry to say. But I have seen a few relatively good bargains on the Knight kits at ebay.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I know, I know: pie in the sky. But I for one would LOVE to see a repop of the knights series. Next to the monsters, the knights were my favorite figure kits, even ahead of the super heroes.

Just my $.02.

Frankie Boy


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I think they are cool too.
I have a Blue Knight that I'll be building soon.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I picked up 3 of these kits recently. I never had these a a kid or even saw themat the hobby shop. Very cool sculpts with great detail. BTW, Anyone got spareBlue Knight face?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey gang,
I want to get in on this action (although 40 + years late :lol: )and just bought a Blue Knight complete with instructions but it was missing only the feather. Can someone tell me what color feather and approximately how long and wide the feather might be so I can find a replacement somewhere? Like from a feather duster maybe?

thanks!

MMM


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Bob - I think the feather was blue and IMO too large for the scale of the kit.
Maybe you'd be better off plucking the duster.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mine had a Red feather.. They were horribly out of scale from the pictures I've seen. I know craft stores have smaller, more realistic feathers. It would have to be from a Giant Condor relative to the ones the Knights used!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Although I would understand that the foot KNIGHTS are still somewhat affordable,the GOLD KNIGHT on HORSE is a must.It is spectacular and sure to be a pleaser for almost any kit figure builder.How about Polar Lights releasing that one.No licencing fees involved.The CONFEDERATE RAIDER and APACHE on HORSE seem quite tempting as well.Improved GLADIATORS too.I can't see how someone could resist buying them.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe the feathers were randomly packed, I've seen white, red, and yellow, maybe blue and green. They were about 2 1/2- 3" long. I'd also take a few raiders and apaches if available.F91 I may have an extra head, I'll have to check my parts box. Everythings in storage right now, but by the end of the month I'll be in the new house and maybe I can locate the rascal.Otto


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Otto, Very cool! I actually need just the face half.
I would also love a Confederate Raider or the Apache, those are very cool kits!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll second that (or third, fourth, fifth, etc.) on the Aurora knights. I have the Black and Blue (also missing the feathers) and would love to have newer versions. Especially if I can fill in the gaps. And don't forget the Green Knight that was never mass produced.

I'd also agree with getting the Confederate and Apache reissued. Used the same horse, right? Also the Planet of the Ape Soldier on Stallion. I'd take one of those also.

Larry


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The feathers were random and way too large as stated. You can find the same type of feathers in various colors cheap at craft stores like Michaels. Make them smaller by merely cutting them down and curling them.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks!

And I too would love to see any figure on a horse! Could they possibly use the Sleepy Hollow horse? wink-wink! WOW What an idea! Can't imagine why I thought of that one...I should be running a company or something!

MMM


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

I have one each of the Black, Blue, Silver and Red KNIGHTS kits. I have herd of the Gold KNIGHT But I have never seen one in person.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I too would love to see any figure on a horse! Could they possibly use the Sleepy Hollow horse? wink-wink! WOW What an idea! Can't imagine why I thought of that one...I should be running a company or something!
> 
> MMM


Aurora's White Stallion, Lone Ranger, and Zorro kits all used the same horse. Which I believe was the same used for PL's Sleepy Hollow.

The Black Fury, Gold Knight, Apache Warrior, and Confederate Raider kits all used the same horse but a different horse from the White Stallion horse.

Still it seems so obvious to me that these could be reissued pretty easily (if the molds still exist and in working order). You could even combine parts in the same box. Build either the Apache Warrior or the Confederate Raider. The consumer would still have to buy two kits (like you would with two different kits using the same horse anyway) to build one of each, but the manufacturing cost would be less for the company because they weren't producing two separate boxes. 

Larry


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I finally got all the 5 knights, the gold was the hardest to locate, also I just got one of my grail kits 3 days ago a
boxed aurora Zorro finally, man he is tough to find, I will be building him soon.The aurora uk knights had large feathers, the original usa ones had the correct size feathers. I really like the red knight.

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL

buzz


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

How about Polar Lights resizing the Lone Ranger and Zorro to 1/8th scale also guys.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Polar Lights ain't doing no more figure kits.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Ravenauthor said:


> Aurora's White Stallion, Lone Ranger, and Zorro kits all used the same horse. Which I believe was the same used for PL's Sleepy Hollow.
> 
> Larry


The Sleepy Hollow kit was an original sculpt by Jim Groman so, I don't believe he would have reused any horses.

RK


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

While the Sleepy Hollow kit was an original, the horse was indeed based on the classic Aurora Stallion with texture added.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris, 
I got the impression from ravenauthor that he thought that PL had just reused an old figure from previous aurora kits. 
Yes, it is obvious to me that the horse is based on the stallion. But did Jim build the styrene kit and then add all of the additional details and textures or was it a new sculpt "based" on the aurora stallion?

RK


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Okay...so I now have my second Knight coming to me...I just got the Black Knight of Aurnberg. It is sealed in the box and is the re-issue version that looks like Alec Baldwin on the boxart. I plan to build him anyway and got it very reasonably on that auction place! 

Anyone got a spare feather for my Blue Knight? Otherwise...I'm off to Michaels or A.C. Moore this week-end to find one!

Still need Red Knight, Silver Knight, and Gold Knight...anyone have any to part with? E-mail me with the details!

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I've had all the "standing" knights for years but can't bring myself to build them. Don't know why. I'd love to find a Gold Knight on ebay but they are always incomplete/broken or mint in the box at $200 and up. That's tough!

Does anyone remember the Aurora reissue in the square boxes and all the knights were chromed? I saw 3 of them at an IPMS show a few years back. I would have grabbed them but they were pricey.

I think there was also a varition of one of the knights holding a different sword and/or shield and they called it Lancelot - not a color.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*"Camelot" Knights*

Three of the original knights were reissued in 1968-1969 as "Camelot" knights. The movie "Camelot" was just out. All three had the same new base and new shields. The Silver Knight became King Arthur in gold plastic. The Blue Knight became Sir Galahad in silver plastic. And the Black Knight became Sir Lancelot in blue plastic. Then all five knights came out in chrome as the "Knights in Shining Armour" from Aurora, England, in 1973-74. The February "Fine Scale Modeler" has a "Kit Classics" one page article on the Silver Knight.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Aurora Knights repop*

I recently learned how to scan slides and found this.I dont have it anymore.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow! Those metallic colors look great! Is it just the photo that makes them look as reflective as they do? What paints did you use?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I dont remember what I used on this model,I did these in 1985,but I do remember that they were the brightest metal colors I'd seen.This was part of an exibit for the San Diego Comicon,"The World of Aurora".When I learn how to resize photos I'll post some more.There were ten models,one the XB-70 Valkyrie,never made it so there were nine models on display.Everyone who saw these,had a story about making these as a kid!!It was great!


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Hi, Iam looking for a piece for the Aurora Gold Knight, it is the Right Hip Guard, part#16, anyone out there have one? I can be reached at [email protected] or Ph# 904-241-2199. Any help would be appreciated. BB


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Tom,Billy Bowers here,Hi, Iam looking for a piece for the Aurora Gold Knight, it is the Right Hip Guard, part#16, anyone out there have one? I can be reached at [email protected] or Ph# 904-241-2199. Any help would be appreciated. BB


----------

